# Kayak Fishing Tidal Potomac 10-5



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

I went out to one of my favorite spots in the tidal Potomac area after work, mainly looking for Snakeheads and Bass. I havent seen or caught any snakeheads in the last couple of weeks. Does anyone here have experience on their fall patterns or know when the bite drops off? this is my first year targeting them.

Anyways, i ended up with only a blue cat and a nice 3 lb largie. I recorded the outing so i'll include that video below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ_a520qlCw


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi,

Just visited on shared link & seen your efforts for fishing while boating and making video too. I can understand doing 3 things together isn't easy as you doing fishing on boat and making a video from a angle.



http://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------



## Wabrer (Jun 1, 2018)

sophiagrace77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just visited on shared link & seen your efforts for fishing while boating and making video too. I can understand doing 3 things together isn't easy as you doing fishing on boat and making a video from a angle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------

